# Dead Set



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I know everyone's been stoked about The Walking Dead premiere, but here's news of another zombie-themed series coming our way.

From the Press Release:

_Flesh-eating zombies have taken over Britain and are multiplying as quickly as they kill. Survivors must rapidly find ways to endure in a world that offers little refuge. Cocooned in the safety of their "Big Brother" house, fame-seeking contestants of this hit reality TV game show are safe and blissfully unaware - until "eviction night," when all hell breaks loose.

Written and executive produced by acclaimed writer and media critic Charlie Brooker (The Guardian), DEAD SET is a pitch-black 5-part zombie-horror-comedy set in Britain's "Big Brother" house. "Dead Set" (review here) is partially filmed at the real UK "Big Brother" set and features the show's host, Divina McCall, in front of an actual eviction night audience - with cameos by former contestants._

Check it out on IFC Monday, October 25 through Friday, October 29, 2010, at midnight, followed by a marathon on Halloween starting at 8:00 p.m.

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/40321/catch-all-five-hours-ifcs-dead-set-one-sitting-halloween


----------

